# Maid able to drive



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi there

Just wanted to know how to go about finding a maid who is also able to drive - have looked on dubizzle and other websites but cant see anything. Any help would be grateful.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you wishing to find a maid that you will be sponsoring?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Are you wishing to find a maid that you will be sponsoring?


Hi there

Yes that is the plan after a trial period. We need one to mainly look after the house and transport the children to various activities when I go back to work.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Your most likely going to have to find a maid and then you pay for the classes she will have to go to get a license. Can not expect the maids from the authoritzed list of countries that get paid 1000 to 1500 dirhams on average to pay for classes that take 3000 to 4000 to get their license. The only option I would see is finding a family who is leaving that would like to pass on their maid. Not exactly sure how to do that. Dubizzle? Maid agencies? this site? other expat sites?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As an aside, would you really want a maid to be charged with the safe keeping of your kids - knowing that a) they're you most precious and b) the state of the driving here.

I wouldn't trust mine in a school bus never mind a maid.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Have many friends who's maids are able to drive and are very safe - don't think thats a fair comment!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dallan said:


> Thanks for the help. Have many friends who's maids are able to drive and are very safe - don't think thats a fair comment!


You can only speak as you find dallan.

I've met very few people i would ever trust with my children's life and certainly never one that I paid a few thousand Dirham a month to - maybe we have different standards.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Not at all, I would only leave my children with someone that I trust and that includes driving - I dont take your comment very well - All I wanted was some suggestions to my original question - im not likely going to leave my children with the first maid that would turn up at my door!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dallan said:


> Not at all, I would only leave my children with someone that I trust and that includes driving - I dont take your comment very well - All I wanted was some suggestions to my original question - im not likely going to leave my children with the first maid that would turn up at my door!!!!!!!!!!!!


My suggestion?

If you going out to work will mean the difference between leaving your kids with a maid that drives (look at THIS thread), and earning a bit less, having a few years old car, BUT ensuring your kids are safe at all times, I know which one I choose (and chose).

Dubai does this to newbies, and I despise it.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> My suggestion?
> 
> If you going out to work will mean the difference between leaving your kids with a maid that drives (look at THIS thread), and earning a bit less, having a few years old car, BUT ensuring your kids are safe at all times, I know which one I choose (and chose).
> 
> Dubai does this to newbies, and I despise it.


I am hardly a 'newbie' as I have been in Dubai for 2 years!!!!!!!!!!! Im not explaining to you about me going back to work as it really is none of your business - other expats may like sitting at home doing endless coffee mornings or lunches - im choosing to go out to work 3 hours a day and only need someone to take my children to some activities or bring them home from school. Think you are being exceptionally rude and condesending and unhelpful. Wish I hadnt even bothered asking for some help - I used to find this forum exceptionally helpful - mmm maybe changed my mind on that one - or should I say who replies to posts!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not 2 years, 18 months actually, but hey, let's not split hairs eh?
Did you ever employ people (household staff) in scotland? 
No. 
Thought not.
I find the whole maid thing with british expats disgusting here, who the hell are you lord and lady muck? You need servants to pick your kids up, next thing is they'll be doing the kid's homework with them, putting them to bed, having bathed them and wiping their arses.

No wonder british expats get such a bad name in this country.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Not 2 years, 18 months actually, but hey, let's not split hairs eh?
> Did you ever employ people (household staff) in scotland?
> No.
> Thought not.
> ...


YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT SOMETHING YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT!!!!!!! All I wanted was a bit of help thats all not personal thoughts on my life if you aren't able to help me then please do not bother. At least I have a life rather than sitting on this computer comment on everyones posts with utter crap. Please dont bother replying.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dallan said:


> YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT SOMETHING YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT!!!!!!! All I wanted was a bit of help thats all not personal thoughts on my life if you aren't able to help me then please do not bother. At least I have a life rather than sitting on this computer comment on everyones posts with utter crap. Please dont bother replying.


If only you knew De**ie, if only you knew...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> If only you knew De**ie, if only you knew...


Why don't you tell us so we all would know too...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Everyone can just pack it in. Yes there are many expats here who become super lazy and cannot do anything for themselves, but equally there is nothing wrong with having some home help provided you treat them properly. 
-


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

dallan said:


> Thanks for the help. Have many friends who's maids are able to drive and are very safe - don't think thats a fair comment!


Could you ask one of your friends if their maid could share the driving, i.e., pick up your kids & take them to places, etc. Or is that illegal? I'm not sure of how it works here


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Everyone can just pack it in. Yes there are many expats here who become super lazy and cannot do anything for themselves, but equally there is nothing wrong with having some home help provided you treat them properly.
> -


Exactly right. Not everyone can be superhuman like Andy Capp  - go out to work, take the kids to school & pick up them up, do the housework, help the kids with homework, take them to dr.'s appointments, take them to activities, do the laundry, cook meals, etc.

And IMO, it's the Brits who insist on getting p***ed at all day brunches, show up at events p***ed, or get stopped by the Police for being drunk in public who give themselves a bad name , not the ones who have household help when it is genuinely needed

Or have sex on a beach


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well at least its not just me, sigh of relief, and as a working mom to another, no explanation necessary!!!!!!!! and yes you do find driving maids, I just dont know of any. Best of luck though


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If someone needs a maid, then so be it. It was an honest enough question. Who doesnt need someone to pick up their kids in their home countries, take them to soccer practice, or whatever. There there is usually a large social network of friends and family. Here there is not. 

What I dont understand is how anyone in their mind justifies paying them so little. Most people come here, because they make more then at 'home', where ever that may be. Specifically to a westerner who is making 1/3 or so more then back home, accomodations paid for, transportation paid for, etc etc etc, they get a maid and pay 1/3 of the price they would pay a maid at home ??? How can they sort that our in their mind??? I can not wrap my head around it a year later. Its a horrible example of abusing ones power. It goes to show that people left up to their own, with no government regulation, will abuse the hell out of others if they can. 

I sent a pm to the original poster of where have seen people advertise for new employers for their maids when they are leaving.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you to all of those that have been helpful.

Without having to explain myself I have been a stay at home mum/ part time working mum for the last 16 years fitting in work around school. In that time and even now I do all the school runs, swimming runs (10 times a week) cheerleading, dancing, homework, parents nights, sick days, play days and house work. I don't go out get plastered and party like so many other expats do I spend quality time with all my children. Now I find that I would like to spend 3 hours a day 3 days a week doing something that I enjoy - the other 2 days my hubby will be looking after the children - Yes if I was back home I would have friends able to pick up the children and bring them home for me or drop them off where necessary. 

I found Andy Capps comments very upsetting and very personal when he doesn't know me.

But again thank you to those that have been helpful once again


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Gigi 1974 said:


> Well at least its not just me, sigh of relief, and as a working mom to another, no explanation necessary!!!!!!!! and yes you do find driving maids, I just dont know of any. Best of luck though


Thank you for your support x


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> Could you ask one of your friends if their maid could share the driving, i.e., pick up your kids & take them to places, etc. Or is that illegal? I'm not sure of how it works here


Technically paying for the services of a maid who is sponsored by another resident is illegal.
-


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Technically paying for the services of a maid who is sponsored by another resident is illegal.
> -


Oh, okay thanks for that info


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Everyone can just pack it in. Yes there are many expats here who become super lazy and cannot do anything for themselves, but equally there is nothing wrong with having some home help provided you treat them properly.
> -


Oh I agree Elphy, but you (like me) do see the fact that ordinary, so called middle class (and this is not a diatribe at any poster) housewives move here and all of a sudden NEED servants.

However, if those same people had to pay UK prices for said servants, they wouldn't have them would they?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

When people do not have a support structure around them, I see absolutely no problem with employing assistance. In fact, whether you need them or not, I don't really have an issue with employing someone to do the jobs you dislike, provided you treat and pay them well. That proviso is what matters the most. 

I have certainly met many expats who seem to think they are terribly important because they have 'servants', but they are just idiots. Having domestic staff is really little different to employing staff in an office. 

Those who delegate the upbringing of their children to a poorly paid maid, who mistreat staff, or who think they are better than those they employ are thoughtless, selfish individuals. 
-


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh I agree Elphy, but you (like me) do see the fact that ordinary, so called middle class (and this is not a diatribe at any poster) housewives move here and all of a sudden NEED servants.
> 
> However, if those same people had to pay UK prices for said servants, they wouldn't have them would they?


How do you know what people need?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

nola said:


> How do you know what people need?


Sorry:sorry:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh I agree Elphy, but you (like me) do see the fact that ordinary, so called middle class (and this is not a diatribe at any poster) housewives move here and all of a sudden NEED servants.
> 
> *However, if those same people had to pay UK prices for said servants, they wouldn't have them would they?*


To pick up your question - maybe or maybe not. Some people had some p/t domestic help in the UK. Many people here are earning far more money than in their home country so may well pay for help simply because they can now afford to. Others pay for help as they need the support, not living close to family that may well have helped out with childcare. 

The other issue regarding cost is that of market economics. The fact is that the market for domestic labour here is very different to most Western countries and is priced accordingly. I am not saying it is right or wrong, but that is the case. It is simple market economics that leads many expats to move here for higher wages too.
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> To pick up your question - maybe or maybe not. Some people had some p/t domestic help in the UK. Many people here are earning far more money than in their home country so may well pay for help simply because they can now afford to. Others pay for help as they need the support, not living close to family that may well have helped out with childcare.
> 
> The other issue regarding cost is that of market economics. The fact is that the market for domestic labour here is very different to most Western countries and is priced accordingly. I am not saying it is right or wrong, but that is the case. It is simple market economics that leads many expats to move here for higher wages too.
> -


They do, yes, but not to the extent they have here.

People who are nothing in some nondescript town in the UK, like Cumbernauld for example that come here and all of a sudden they think they're Lord and Lady Muck, they drive cars and live in houses they could never afford there, they employ poor brown people cos it's the done thing.

I know you haven't got kids but, have you seen the amount of maids (some in "uniform") outside the schools here? It makes me sick, it's the parents responsibility, not some low paid ethnics.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> They do, yes, but not to the extent they have here.
> 
> People who are nothing in some nondescript town in the UK, like Cumbernauld for example that come here and all of a sudden they think they're Lord and Lady Muck, they drive cars and live in houses they could never afford there, they employ poor brown people cos it's the done thing.
> 
> I know you haven't got kids but, have you seen the amount of maids (some in "uniform") outside the schools here? It makes me sick, it's the parents responsibility, not some low paid ethnics.


Oooh, You might be opening a can of worms there. True that some come into money and/or have money and don't know how to respect a life of measurable luxury. But that generalisation goes from the bottom to the top, from all races and societies. Take the Saudi couple that literally "nailed" their maid. It's all sickening.

But is it not better to advocate a viewpoint of respect (and some humility) towards "...poor brown people..." and "...some low paid ethnics.", than to criticise them Lord's?

Just a contrary thought.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So Andy Capp, how often do you pick up your child from school? Just wondering, you're not a stay at home mom nor are you a working mother. So, as a father, how often do you do everything that a dad's supposed to do for his kid?
You're being a bit too judgemental AC, don't think it's fair.


----------

